# Asthmatic rider needs advice!!!!



## fightin5th (May 28, 2008)

Any asthmatics out there, I need some help. I do not have trouble breathing on the bike but I am constantly "hacking up lung cookies" and my nose runs non stop. My Doc says I will always have fluid in my lungs and thats just the way it is. I find this hard to believe. I have not yet seen a sports doc, but wanted to see if anyone else has had similar problems and what soulutions my be available. I am not a racer, but this problem slows me down, I don't ride with my group any more because of it. Any advice is appreciated.Thanks


----------



## konaken (Sep 13, 2005)

*Causes...*

Do you suffer from allergies that cause the asthma, or is this exercise induced? If allergies, I may have an idea that might help.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

asthma, last i checked (including personal experience), does not cause a runny nose or fluid in the lungs. sounds like an allergy to me.


----------



## Drichman (Feb 1, 2008)

Please tell me you are already taking Advair. The hacking and flem you have is a good indication that your asthma is not under control. Also, a prescription nasal decongestant may be helpful. You need to see a pulmonologist to get your asthma under control. 

I had chronic asthma since early childhood that kept me from most athletic activities. All I ever had prescribed to me was albuterol until several years ago when I almost ended up in the ER with pnumonia. A pulmonologist prescribed me Advair which attempts to prevent both airway constriction and inflammation. Over the last few years this has totally changed my life to the point that I cannot use asthma as a excuse for holding me back (except for a few certain times of the year when there are seasonal changes). A few years ago I was convinced I could never race competively but I just finished my 3rd racing season and have cat'd up for next season. 

Be proactive and get yourself to a good pulmonologist. Good luck.


----------



## Drichman (Feb 1, 2008)

Allergy symptoms and mucous in the lungs are two common symptoms of asthma.


----------



## konaken (Sep 13, 2005)

*Agree..*



iliveonnitro said:


> asthma, last i checked (including personal experience), does not cause a runny nose or fluid in the lungs. sounds like an allergy to me.



My wife suffers from allergies that in severe cases, will cause weezing and shortness of breath. 

She was treated as asthmatic with no help. Once the allergy treatment was underway, the symptoms subsided.

I agree with Nitro, it sounds more like an allergy than full blow asthma. Keep this in mind, I'm not an MD.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Wait, you don't have any problems breathing yet you can no longer keep up with the group you used to ride with? 

That sure sounds like breathing problems to me.

I'm really interested in any allergy/asthma link since I've suffered from allergies since I was a kid but only recently developed asthma. I've always had more of a runny nose when riding, especially when it is cold, but I don't think that's allergy or asthma related. Lots of riders get runny nose. But it doesn't slow them down. If it's slowing you down then there's a problem. I suggest finding a different doctor, one that understands people who exercise.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I've run the gamut with asthma and allergies. Severe asthma kept me from participating in any sports activities until I was a teenager. It disappeared with the onset of puberty and the re-occurred in my mid-30s.

Have a thorough testing for allergen sensitivity and pulmonary function. Once that is sorted out, if you're allergic, see if you're a candidate for immunotherapy (allergy shots). I tested positive for 47 of 51 allergens and did shots for several years, made a huge difference in the frequency and severity of asthma attacks.

For asthma, the recommendation above for Advair is seconded. I've discontinued the shots and with just Advair alone, I have zero symptoms.


----------



## fightin5th (May 28, 2008)

I've had asthma since I was 5 (now 37) I take singulair, advair,nasones and allegra. I do have seasonal allergies, And know that may cause the runny nose. I was on allergy shots for many years as a youth but have discontinued. As stated I really dont have breathing trouble on the bike, my doc said I should take a puff of albuterol prior to riding and that helps, but no real advice for the phlegmn (i hope thats spelled right) It takes alot of energy and air to expell that junk. I'm just not getting answers from my doc. I would like to start competing but fear this is holding me back. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

I feel your pain! My cycling improved pretty significantly after I went on Asmanex. I had been taking a puff or two of Albuterol before rides, and it did help, but I remember the first ride I had after I had been on Asmanex for a few day. I was like, "Oh, my God---I can breathe!" 

You might want to see a sports medicine doctor of some kind, or at least a doctor who is an athlete and will understand.


----------



## fightin5th (May 28, 2008)

Asmanex? I never heard of it! I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## 7.62 (Oct 13, 2006)

The VA told me I'm asthmatic. I've had asthmatic symptoms, problems breathing and get out of breath pretty easily for 2 years now. Sometimes it affects my cycling, usually my training and always my ITT. Asmanex was pretty useless for me. I'm doing the methacholine challenge soon to see if I'm really asthmatic or if it's my mitral valve prolapse or both.


----------



## fightin5th (May 28, 2008)

Good luck with that. I certainly hope it's not the latter! My heart is pretty strong (so i'm told) And I don't have any family hx of heart problems.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

After quitting smoking (15 year STUPID habit) for 3 full years I noticed that my lungs were not clearing out any further... I went to the doc, Lung function test... 83% capacity.
With Allergies in the late summer this was shutting me down... The legs never became the issue, it was ALWAYS the lungs and breathing problems...

Doc said, well asthma is usually an issue of getting the CO2 out more than getting fresh Oxygen in... It's the exhale that typically is the cause of asthmatic breathing. So, Singular Script... and an inhaler 15 minutes prior to the ride....
I still cough up a good amount when I first get rollin' and start to push the pace, but it clears out MUCH quicker and I can get to the task at hand... Unfortunately, if there is someone attacking from the start, I still get dropped cause I can chase for about 500 yards, shut down, cough for 3 minutes, then get back to the chase... But by then, the break is away and I ain't catching them... 

Anyway, just my experience as an EX Smoker, EX Racer, Ex Skinny Guy...


----------



## fightin5th (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, I have not hade a lung function test in a # of years. I suppose it's time for one.


----------



## JoeH (Mar 25, 2004)

*Time to see an expert*

As a respiratory therapist I deal with asthma and other lung problems daily. I also have asthma. There are varying degrees of severity and many medications that can be taken to to control symptoms and prevent attacks. I strongly suggest that you be assessed by an MD, preferably a pulmonologist. It is not good to experience repeated symptoms without treatment. Asthma is a manageable disease and should not hold you back from any activities. I take medications daily to prevent symptoms and they work. Last year I ran two marathons and did RAGBRAIwww.ragbrai.org, no problems.
Good luck and take care.


----------

